# Fuente fija (5, 9 y 12 volts) y simetrica (15 y -15V)



## jadaros (Nov 12, 2006)

Hola ando buscando implementar dos fuentes de poder, una de ella es una fuente fija de voltajes de 5,9 y 12 volts usando reguladores de tension 7805 7809 7812 respectivamente, y la otra fuente la necesito para alimentar el amplificador operacional que trabaja con 15 y -15 volts 
con reguladores 7815 y 7915 los materiales que dispongo son los siguientes:

-transformador normal de 220/12vac
-reguladores: 7805,7809,7812

-transformador simetrico (todavia no lo compro) pero creo que hay de 220/15v
-regulasores:7815 7915

si alguien me podria ayudar estaria muy agradecido


----------



## Apollo (Nov 12, 2006)

Hola jadaros:

Este es un buen ejemplo de dos fuentes como las necesitas:
5,9,12 positivos Regulados.
Simétria de 15V Regulados.

El transformador que necesitas para la simétrica es de 30V con derivación al centro.

Espero y te sea útil la información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## jadaros (Nov 13, 2006)

vALEP. pero con que programa lo abro?????


----------



## Apollo (Nov 13, 2006)

Hola jadaros:

El programa para verlo es el Circuit Maker 2000. Perdón por ponerlo sólo en ese formato. Lo hago de esa manera porque es mucho menos pesado que la imagen.
Te adjunto también una imagen.

Saludos al foro


----------



## jerson (Jun 26, 2008)

hola! estoy buscando unos planos de una fuente de alimentacion con las siguientes caracteristicas: 
1. fuente fija de 5, 9 y 12 V
2. fuente variable de 0 a 30 V
que funcione con una alimentacion de 110 volts 
gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 26, 2008)

Hola.
Solo usa trasnsformadores de 110V de primario, 12V ó 15V de secundario (o el voltaje que se desea). 
Lo demás es igual.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jerson (Jun 27, 2008)

hola 
quisiera saber si  se puede hacer la fuente simetrica de 15v y la de 5 9 y 12 con un transformador de 115 en el primario y 24 en el secundario.. si es posible, que deberia cambiar en el circuito.. gracias..


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 27, 2008)

Hola.
Como puedes ver en el circuito de arriba (#4), hay 2 transformadores, uno es para la fuente simétrica, y otro para los otros voltajes.
Sí, tu transformador de 24V fuera de 24V-0-24V, se prodría hacer los dos circuitos en uno.
Una opción bastante ineficiente es usar un doblador de voltaje y obtener 24v--0-24V, te lo comento sólo como un curiosidad, pero, poco práctico.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## dulcy_angels (Ago 2, 2008)

Como obtengo el valor de los inductores para la fuente simetrica de 15V y -15v? y cuales son los diodos que se necesitan para el puente?


----------



## ricaldo (Ago 3, 2008)

hola apollo.

los diseños de las fuentes funcionan muy bien, pero tengo un problema y es que la alimentacion de mi casa no es de 220V si no de 120 y con estos valores te tension la fuente no funciona. que puedo hacer?


----------



## DJMota (Ago 3, 2008)

ricaldo dijo:
			
		

> hola apollo.
> 
> los diseños de las fuentes funcionan muy bien, pero tengo un problema y es que la alimentacion de mi casa no es de 220V si no de 120 y con estos valores te tension la fuente no funciona. que puedo hacer?



Como ha dicho elaficionado, usa transformadores con esa tensión de entrada, lo demás es igual.
Saludos.


----------



## estudiante (Ago 4, 2008)

hola 

mira jefe te digo pedro pa que me entiendas juan 

el diagrama del numero 4 no le piede nada a ninguna otra fuente de alim. 
teniendo un transformador con tab central puedes sacarles los voltajes simetricos (dependiendo del transformador)que quieran pueden ser si quieren solamente positivos o negaticos o ambos (nada mas te cuelgas donde se encuetra la entrada del regulador y pones los reguladores de voltaje que desees) y los inductores que estan entre los capacitores si quieren pueden ir en el circuito de todas formas el diagrama funciona con o sin inductores 

de los diodos existen puentes rectificadores que llevan los cuatro internamente o si te la quieres complicar consigues los cuatro y cual es el problema

sale jefe


----------



## Mon=) (Nov 19, 2008)

Apollo dijo:
			
		

> Hola jadaros:
> 
> El programa para verlo es el Circuit Maker 2000. Perdón por ponerlo sólo en ese formato. Lo hago de esa manera porque es mucho menos pesado que la imagen.
> Te adjunto también una imagen.
> ...



Hola!

Muchas gracias Apollo por adjuntar la imagen, pero tengo algunas preguntillas, respecto al primer cto:

1.-Que hago si quiero que entregue 1A  o mas? (en caso de que no lo haga)
2.-Para que sirve L1 y como puedo calcular su valor?
3.-La imagen no indica de cuanto es tu transformador, puedo usar uno de 24V/2A con derivacion central?
4.- se que los 78XX tienen internamente una proteccion contra corto, pero necesito poner una aparte con transistores, me podrian decir como?

Gracias! Espero me puedan contestar! =)

Saludos!


----------



## pako_tectuxtla (Feb 27, 2009)

yo tengo las mismas duda....


----------



## #@ngel# (Abr 14, 2009)

Hola, me gustaria saber qué características tienen las bobinas, el puente de diodos y el transformador en el circuito para 15V. ¿Son imprescindibles las bobinas (no entiendo su funcion)? ¿Los diodos pueden ser 1N4001? ¿El transformador puede se uno con 230V en el primario y 15V en el secundario?


----------



## Mon=) (Abr 14, 2009)

Pues no le se mucho... pero creo q te estas confundiendo, las bobinas q se ven en el esquema no son mas que el transformador.  y los diodos, no recuerdo cuanto aguantan esos de corriente y voltaje pero creo q si te serviran.


----------



## #@ngel# (Abr 14, 2009)

OK, gracias por la respuesta Mon=), pero necesito saber qué transformador necesito y si está disponible en la página de farnell uk (http://uk.farnell.com/) que es mi proveedor (si puede ser, si sabes de otro ponedlo)


----------



## Mon=) (Abr 14, 2009)

Pues yo use uno a 12V , pero supongo que el de 15 si te servira


----------



## #@ngel# (Abr 14, 2009)

Es que he leido que la entrada al regulador tiene que ser 2'5V mayor por lo menos, por eso he estado mirando los de 230 en el primario y 18V en el secundario. ¿Me valen los 230 del primario o tienen que ser 220 para enchufarlo al enchufe de una casa? Poe ejemplo este: http://uk.farnell.com/myrra/44053/transformadorrmer-1va-18v/dp/1689045


----------



## Mon=) (Abr 14, 2009)

Yo use de 220, pero si leiste que por seguridad o algo debe ser mayor, usa el mayor, ese que mostraste en el link parece estar muy bien


----------



## #@ngel# (Abr 14, 2009)

¿Cuanta corriente necesito que me de? He leído que necesitas más tensión de la que quieres a la salida del transformador, es decir, si quieres que el regulador te dé 15V tienes que alimentar mínimo con 17'5V. Mi duda está en que si el transformador siendo de 230V enel primario, funcionará bien si le meto los 220V de tensión del enchufe. 
Tambien me estoy dando cuenta de que lo que necesito es un 15-0-15 o un 18-0-18 ¿no es así?

De nuevo gracias


----------



## Genhov (Nov 3, 2009)

las bobinas que preguntaban por ahi, son parte del filtro de entrada, para eliminar el rizado
con respecto a los 78xx y 79xx se alimentan con 3 volt mas de lo necesario, por ejemplo, si un lm78l09 su salida es de 9 volt, su entrada debe ser minimo de 12 volt


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 3, 2009)

10 o 11v van bien igual pero tenes problemas con el consumo de lo que alimentes


----------



## rolandot (Ene 21, 2010)

hola amigos tengo un problema tengo que construir un transformador de 110v a 5v, 9v,12v y 24v con 2A de salida, si me pueden ayudar les agradeceria mucho,.

muy buen aporte me ayudo mucho, solo tengo una duda como puedo aumentar la corriente de salida, por ejemplo si la salida es de 5, 9, 12 con 1 A, como puedo sacar 5,9 12v con 2 A.


----------



## sharkey (Ene 21, 2010)

Primero, tendría que poder dártelo el transformador, que si te da los 2A, pero seguramente no te los de a la salida de la fuente (es por procesos internos de la fuente). Para que te de mas intensidad, tienes que poner un transistor de apoyo de intesidad con el 78XX y tampoco le vendría mal unos diodos de protección, por si le conectas a la fuente una carga inductiva (motores). En esta página te muestran la manera de conectarlo, y los cálculso que necesitas hacer: http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/Articulos/78xx/78xx.htm
Como consejo, decirte que si le vas a poner el apoyo de intesidad, te asegures de que el transformador de la intensidad que necesitas y que tengas muy, pero que muy bien refrigerado el transistor que uses.


----------



## lcastillo (Jul 2, 2010)

Hola amigos me pudieran ayudar...

Quisiera saber si alguien conoce alguna configuración en la que yo tengo voltaje de Cd. en la entrada pero quisiera optener + 5 y -5 a la salida.

Gracias de antemano saludos....


----------



## marco antonio (Jul 11, 2010)

esa fuente si quiero de un solo transformador simetrico como hago para sacar el positivo para alimentar 5v 9v 12v


----------



## marco antonio (Jul 20, 2010)

esa fuente como haria para que en un solo transformador simetrico como hago para sacar el positivo para alimentar 5 voltios  9v y 12v osea quiero usar un solo trasformador para alimentar:
un previo +15 0 -15 (300 mA)
un equalizador stereo 12 v (7 mA)
un amplifificador de audifono 12v (300 mA)
el reproductor de usb que se alimenta a 5 voltios (1AMP)
GRACIAS por su la viada


----------



## camicucci (Sep 1, 2010)

Tengo una pregunta similar:
Tengo un trafo 12-0-12 (300mA) y un regulador 7812 y otro 7808.
El trafo esta alimentando una fuente partida que entrega +-15v continuos hecha con diodos para rectificar y alisada con un par de capacitores.
Esa fuente partida la uso para alimentar un ecualizador que requiere estas tensiones (+-15Vcc) y consume menos de 100mA.
Ahora necesito alimentar un preamplificador con solo 12Vcc y quiero colgarme de esa fuente partida para con un regulador bajar a 12Vcc. Este preamplificador tambien consume menos de 100mA con lo cual no hay problema. Pensaba colgarme de la rama positiva de la fuente partida, entre +15V y el medio (0V) con el 7812 y un par de capacitores a la salida del regulador como suele hacerse. ¿Se puede? ¿No se desbalancea por la nueva carga unica en la rama positiva la entrega de +-15Vcc al ecualizador? 
Y ademas me gustaria sacarle otros 8V con el regulador 7808 para alimentar otro dispositivo que consume muy poquito, como los otros. ¿Hago lo mismo que para el caso anterior pero colgandome de la rama negativa? ¿O debo colgarlo de la misma rama positiva tambien? 
Esto del signo me confunde un poco ... si es corriente continua ¿que significa + y - en las ramas de +-15Vcc?


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 1, 2010)

Hola.

Para conecta un transformador y obtener doble polaridad mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-fija-5-9-12-volts-simetrica-15-15v-4292/#post19578

Mira la imagen inferior.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hola elaficionado.!!

Ultimamente he experimentado en mi taller con fuentes de poder, y hablando de ellas tengo que construir una para el martes. Es una fuente variable Bipolar de 1.5 V a 30 V., en lo que respecta al circuito no tengo problemas, pero se me ocurrio sacar una salida fija de 12V y 5V (esta es para trabajar con sistemas diguitales), ya tengo los reguladores y se como colocarlos, pero mi duda es ¿Puedo colocarlos a la salida de la etapa de Filtro sin ningun problema, verdad??
(me base en el circuito señalado)

Y con respecto a ese mismo circuito... ¿para que sirven esas bobinas L1, L2 y L3?? y ¿por que se colocan esos condensadores a la salida del regulador, si lo que respecta a filtro se hace en la etapa anterior?

esas serian mis unicas dudas.


----------



## camicucci (Sep 1, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Para conecta un transformador y obtener doble polaridad mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-fija-5-9-12-volts-simetrica-15-15v-4292/#post19578
> 
> ...



Ese diagrama lo habia mirado, fijate que mi post esta en ese mismo hilo. El tema es que en el diagrama que decis esta por separado el circuito para los 5,8,12Vcc del +-15Vcc y yo quiero juntar todo en uno solo con un trafo como el que tengo (en realidad en mi caso la rama de 5vcc no me hace falta, solo 8 y 12)


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 1, 2010)

Hola.

Esto es lo que quieres.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## camicucci (Sep 2, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Esto es lo que quieres.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias elaficionado por tu respuesta. Si, eso es lo que quiero, aunque hay un desliz en tu diagrama, ya que la rama positiva que va hacia los reguladores de 12 y 9 v se pone en corto con la de tierra, pero creo que me doy cuenta como conectarlo. Ahora que veo esto contesta una de mis preguntas: hay que colgar los 9 y 12v de la rama positiva. Y con respecto a la otra pregunta, como es la cosa: ¿No se desbalancea por la nueva carga unica en la rama positiva la entrega de +-15Vcc al ecualizador? ¿La rama negativa no se puede usar?


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 2, 2010)

Hola.

Sí va haber desbalance, si la fuente de alimentación no tiene la potenica suficiente.
Se puede disminuir el desbalance colocando un condensador de mayor capacidad, pero la potencia es lo primordial.

Chap.
elaficionado.


----------



## fazeroval (Dic 15, 2010)

HOla, me gustaría hacerme una fuente similar a esta, pero tengo un transformador con 4 salidas:

0 - 15 - 0 - 15 V 3A. 

Como tendría que puentear o disponer mi transformador para hacerlo.
Uno de los puentes que me dice que puedo hacer es unir los 2 centrales, pero le pone un signo más en el puente y no sé que significa.

Qué tipo de reguladores de tensión he de emplear para que aguante esa corriente.

Gracias.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Aunque el de la foto es 0 - 24 el mío es 0 - 15


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 15, 2010)

Hola.

Prueba esto.

Pon tu multímetro en Voltaje de corriente alterna Vac.
Une lo terminales según el gráfico y debes obtener una medida de 30Vac (si ambos son de 15Vac).

Sería bueno que midas los voltajes de manera indivdual antes de hacer cuaquier conexión.
Es decir, 0-15, el otro 0-15, 0-0, 15-15.
Imagino que son voltajes independientes ambos de 15Vac.



Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: la línea rojo indica unión de los terminales.


----------



## ivancin (Mar 30, 2011)

Apollo dijo:


> Hola jadaros:
> 
> El programa para verlo es el Circuit Maker 2000. Perdón por ponerlo sólo en ese formato. Lo hago de esa manera porque es mucho menos pesado que la imagen.
> Te adjunto también una imagen.
> ...



k onda y si necesito tener 5 volts regulados(con un potenciometro) como le haria 

saludos


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Mar 31, 2011)

ivancin dijo:


> k onda y si necesito tener 5 volts regulados(con un potenciometro) como le haria
> 
> saludos


 
Regular 5 volts....
mmm, podrias hacerlo con un regulador 317, que dependiendo del trafo que utilices
puede regularte hasta30 volt.

saludos.


----------



## Morelos (Abr 21, 2011)

Hola a todos, tengo algunas preguntas acerca de una fuente que quiero construir, les planteo el problema.

Primero les dire los materiales que uso.

_*Transformador 220/110 -60Hz a 24Vca 1Amper*
Reguladores 7812, 7805, 7912,7905 y LM317T
Capacitores de 2200 uF a 50V
Didos recticadores 1N4001
Capacitores varios, electroliticos y ceramicos
Rsistencias varias..._


*1ra Cuestión "Fuente Paralela*
Necesito construir una fuente simétrica, que me entregue voltajes de +12, +5, a -5, -12, ahora bien la duda que tengo es sobre la organización de los componentes pues el diagrama que les adjunto esta, según yo en paralelo, es decir los circuitos reguladores de voltaje fijo 7812, 7805, 7912 y 7905 los tengo organizados en paralelo.

Miren, lo que preocupa no es precisamente que la fuente entregue los voltajes por que de hecho la fuente la tengo construida y me funciona perfectamente, mi duda es respecto a la corriente que circula en todo el circuito y a su vez la corriente que que obtendré al final en cada salida, *me interesa saber mucho como es el comportamiento de la corriente en este caso*.

*2da Cuestión "Fuente Serie*
El diagrama que ahora les adjunto es de una fuente simétrica como el de la *1ra cuestión*
Solo que ahora los reguladores fijos 7812, 7805, 7912 y 7905 están organizados en serie, miren el diagrama:

En este caso, mi duda es sobre el comportamiento tanto de corriente como de voltaje, que tan valida es esta fuente al igual como la del primer diagrama, en este caso los circuitos integrados 7905 y 7805 están siendo alimentados mediante la salida de los circuitos 7812 y 7912 es por su puesto las terminales de salida las estoy tomado desde las respectivas terminales de salida de cada regulador tal y cual se ve en el diagrama, como les decía *mi interés esta en la corriente que circula en todo el circuito y a su vez el comportamiento de la corriente en cada salida*.

*3ra Cuestión "Fuente Variable*
Para este caso mi duda se encuentra en los componentes mas explicitambente en el primer filtro RC, es decir, en lo que yo he estudiado en algunos libros de electrónica, como cuestión de análisis he visto muchas fuentes en las cuales después del puente de diodos rectificadores 
(Onda completa-4 diodos) he visto organizaciones en las cuales va un filtro RC, mi duda se encuentra en la utilización del resistor; miren para poder usar los capacitores yo utilizo constantemente la siguiente formula que es para calcular el valor de los capacitores:

*C=(Vsmax)/((100mV)(120Hz)(Rcarga))*

C es la capacitancia
100mv es el voltaje de rizo que necesito
120Hz es la frecuencia de entrada
Rcarga, simplemente es la que propongo para el calculo

Ahora bien, para este caso mi pregunta es *¿Que función tiene este Rcarga? ¿que hace? ¿para que me sirve? ¿En que me beneficia el ponerla o no?*

Yo de algún modo utilizo esta Rcarga debido al hecho de que para mi es necesaria para poder calcular el valor del capacitor, pero realmente me confunde el hecho de que he visto decenas de circuitos de fuentes tanto en libros como en Internet y *la mayoría desprecia esta resistencia y no se porque*, necesito que me libren de estas dudas, *¿para que es y que tan necesaria es? ¿puedo ponerla o no es necesaria y porque?*

El circuito que les adjunto, es funcional solamente para ejemplificar mis dudas le agregue la resistencia y lo encerré todo en un recuadro rojo; y de iagual formo comento tambien mi duda principal *¿como se comporta la corriente en este caso?*


*4ta Cuestión "Fuente Variable Mas Simétrica*
Mi siguiente duda es respecto a la validez del siguiente circuito; este circuito es una combinación de la *fuente simétrica* y la *fuente variable* que mas arriba les adjunte como lo podrán observar la fuente variable esta siendo alimentada directamente desde las salidas del puente rectificador, de igual manera mi duda se encuentra en el comportamiento de la corriente y por su puesto de los voltajes. 

Miren, hace tiempo ya había construido una fuente similar pero, yo creo que debido al bajo amperaje del transformador en algunas ocasiones la fuente variable me funcionaba extrañamente... espero que me puedan decir *¿que tan valido es hacer esto?* pues lo que pretendo hacer una fuente múltiple con un solo transformador *¿tengo que usar un puede diodos independiente o puedo usar el mismo como esta en el diagrama?*


*****************
Estoy francamente muy confundido en algunos términos  pero creo que con una mano podre salir adelante. No pretendo que me hagan la tarea por que de eso no se trata, solamente espero que alguien me pueda ayudar. Espero en verdad que me puedan ayudar y espero también no haberme extendido mucho en este tema...

Espero su ayuda, y si en algo puedo ayudar también no duden en preguntar.

Atte.: Morelos.


----------



## Morelos (May 6, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> Solo usa trasnsformadores de 110V de primario, 12V ó 15V de secundario (o el voltaje que se desea).
> Lo demás es igual.
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Hola, una pregunta, quisiera saber si esta configuracion de fuente es eficiente, segun yo los reguladores están en paralelo, pero a a pesar de que me dan a la salida el voltaje que requiero (+12, +05, -12, -05), no estoy seguro de la corriente, en este caso que pasa...???
te adjunto el diegrama que arme...



Espero que me puedas ayudar con esta duda...

Atte.: Morelos.

PD. El transformador de 110 Vca a 610Hz con salida a 24Vca con derivacion central (12 - 0 - 12 enntre los devanados) a 1 Amper.


----------



## elaficionado (May 6, 2011)

Hola.

Así como está los reguladores están en capacidad de dar su máxima corriente. Pero, para que eso ocurra, el transformador debe tener la capacidad o potencia de dar  la cantidad necesaria de corriente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## serquin (May 9, 2011)

Hola, un saludo para todos.
mi dilema es el siguiente: tengo un transformador que quiero aprovechar para construir una fuente fija como esta:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente-doble.htm, pero la quiero que me entregue +5 0 -5. Creeis que usando los reguladores 7805 y 7905 se puede obtener lo que quiero y de ser asi como quedaria el circuito. 
La entrada del transformador es de 220v sin derivacion central. Agradezco vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 9, 2011)

serquin dijo:


> ....La entrada del transformador es de 220v sin derivacion central. Agradezco vuestra ayuda.



¿ Y la salida ?


----------



## serquin (May 10, 2011)

Hola Fogonazo.Gracias por tu interes.
La salida es de 12v. 
Un saludo


----------



## Morelos (May 13, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Así como está los reguladores están en capacidad de dar su máxima corriente. Pero, para que eso ocurra, el transformador debe tener la capacidad o potencia de dar  la cantidad necesaria de corriente.
> 
> ...



Ok. gracias; entonces por lo que entiendo, como mi trasformador es solo de 1 Ampere, la corriente máxima que habría entre regulador y regulador seria una corriente proporcional respecto del máximo del transformador ¿verdad?

Oye y que pasaría si conecto la entrada de un regulador a la salida de otro regulador, por ejemplo que estuviesen en serie un 7812 y luego un 7805, por ejemplo, y de igual forma teniendo el mismo transformador, como supongo que así estaría configurado en serie, ¿la corriente seria la misma del transformador? o de igual forma seria algo proporcional por cada regulador...

Gracias por el apoyo.
Ver el archivo adjunto 52016



serquin dijo:


> Hola, un saludo para todos.
> mi dilema es el siguiente: tengo un transformador que quiero aprovechar para construir una fuente fija como esta:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente-doble.htm, pero la quiero que me entregue +5 0 -5. Creeis que usando los reguladores 7805 y 7905 se puede obtener lo que quiero y de ser asi como quedaria el circuito.
> La entrada del transformador es de 220v sin derivacion central. Agradezco vuestra ayuda.



Ok, quizás te pueda ayudar, por lo que veo del circuito que adjuntas, es una fuente de doble puente rectificador, esta fuente te sirve pero el problema que yo noto y que ademas he observado en la practica, es que cuando desees alimentar circuitos de doble polaridad por ejemplo, un amplificador operacional, te vas a encontrar con el problema de que el común de tu circuito puede que no sea el mismo, ademas si haces esto, tendrás que compilar mas y mas componentes lo cual te repercute en dinero y espacio... 

Si utilizas tu transformador, que por cierto ¿que voltaje tiene a la salida del secundario? imagino por ejemplo, que sea de salida 12 V de devanado a derivación es decir 12 - 0 - 12... si esto fuera así, puedes usar un solo puente rectificador, tu salida positiva del puente va a la entrada de 7805 (regulador positivo) y tu salida negativa del puente rectificador va a la entrada del 7905 (regulador negativo) y por ultimo el común de ambos reguladores lo obtienes conectando a sus comunes, el común del trasformador es decir la derivación central...

Claro esta que no debes de olvidar tu arreglo de capacitores y demás, pero, para fines prácticos este arreglo te asegura un buen funcionamiento... 

Cualquier pregunta... no dudes en hacerla... espero haberte ayudado, nos vemos...


----------



## elaficionado (May 13, 2011)

Hola.

Si el transformador da 1A, la suma de todas las corrientes que consuman las cargas será 1A.

El regulador de 12 voltios da 1A como máx., pero la corriente se dividirá de acuerdo a la carga (siempre que la suma de las corriente sea menos o iguala a 1A).

Por ejempo, si la carga para 5V es de 300mA y para 12V es de 500mA, el circuito funciona correctamente. Si la suma de la corrientes suma más de 1A, el transformador no funcionará correctamente (su voltaje disminuye).

No sé si esto aclara o despeja tu duda.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Morelos (May 14, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Si el transformador da 1A, la suma de todas las corrientes que consuman las cargas será 1A.
> 
> ...



Suena lógico, por lo que se, no puedo exigirle mas de lo que da el transformador, pero mi duda al menos para este arreglo en serie es, que según lo que leí en otro apartado, la corriente del segundo regulador va a estar limitada a la corriente máxima que me ofrezca el primer regulador. No se si esto sea cierto, pero según lo recuerdo de circuitos básicos, la corriente en serie siempre sera la misma a diferencia de la corriente el paralelo, que se divide proporcional para cada malla, en este caso como en el mensaje anterior que me diste, supongo que la corriente sera proporcional para cada regulador estando en paralelo, es decir tendrán una corriente máxima similar en cada regulador, en cambio para el arreglo en serie, la corriente puede variar dependiendo del consumo de la carga que se va a alimentar ¿no es así? solamente no debe sobrepasar el máximo que nos puede dar el trasformador... ¿que opinas?

Hasta ahora si me has ayudado bastante...
Gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (May 14, 2011)

Hola.

Vamo a suponer que la carga o corriente que consume la carga del regulador de 5V es de 1A, eso quiere decir, que por el regulador de 12V circula 1A (siempre que por la salida de 12V no haya una carga.

En el ejemplo que hice en el mensaje antrerior (#48), digo que, por el regulador de 5V pasa 500mA ó 0.5A. Pero por el regulador de 12V pasan los 300mA ó 0.3A más los 500mA ó 0.5A. En otras palabras por el regulador de 12V pasa la suma de las corrientes de las cargas 0.8A  (0.3A para 12V y 0.5A para 5V).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## el_patriarca (Mar 2, 2015)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Esto es lo que quieres.
> 
> ...





buenos días, perdón por reflotar este hilo, pero es que esto es justamente lo que necesito.

solo una pregunta:

que son L2 y L3? he leído todo el hilo pero no se explica qué son o para qué sirven. voy a hacer el circuito pero antes quisiera que alguien me confirme que esas dos inductancias no se toman en cuenta.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 2, 2015)

Hola.

Son bobinas de filtro, pero puedes no ponerlas, son opcionales, el circuito funciona normalmente.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------

